
StoryWorth (YC W11) launches to record and elicit family stories - swohns
http://blog.ycombinator.com/storyworth-yc-w11-launches-to-record-and-elicit-family-stories
======
swohns
I love this! Simple, and can create meaningful and lasting connections.

I am using it as a way to tell the story my sister and her fiancee, as I am
officiating their wedding. I have been struggling with what to say for months,
and finally, by assembling the family's stories here and using this as a
framework, I am starting to make some headway.

Thank you Storyworth team, this is truly something meaningful and beautiful
that you have created here.

